# Como hacer que el contador se detenga en 0?



## Fernandomierhicks (Mar 28, 2007)

Como podria parar mi contador en 0 pero sin afectar la cuenta ascedente?
estoy usando dos 74ls192 asi q nesesito que los dos se paren en cuenta regresiva hacia 0 pero que pueda seguir contando hacia arriba, osea, que el contador llegue a 0 y se congele pero que pueda seguir subiendo. he tratado de bloquear la entrada de reloj hacia abajo del menos significativo, pero luego al mandar pulsos para que cuente hacia arriba se salta de dos en dos, mi mayor problema es hacer un "transistor digital", que deje entrar los pulsos completos cuando el enable este habilitado y que lo ponga en estado "1" cuando el enable no este habilitado. habia oido acerca de buffers pero no se que son exactamente ni si me podrian servir en este caso, gracias.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola Fernandomierhicks:

Una parte importante que no especificas es cómo funciona el pulso de reloj para los contadores, es creado por un pulsador y el circuito sólo se mueve una vez por pulsación?  o son pulsos contínuos y los contadores siempre están en movimiento?

Ahora... al llegar la cuenta  a 00, se congela y quieres que suba, este proceso debe ser automático o depende de un pulsador?

Al llegar a la cuenta máxima (99), no dices que quieres que haga el circuito, detenerse? o comenzar la cuenta descendente de nuevo?

Saludos


----------

